# Sikes bridge



## Dodgerfan775 (Mar 17, 2015)

Had an amazing day despite the down poor of rain. Caught 15 catfish in 3 hours using live shrimp on a 3 swivel set up. We just threw all of them back today and had a blast! This was from the first cast of the day 2 fish with one cast I'll take it every time.


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*good job*

They can be fun at times


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sails are good to eat brother!!!! Just don't yield alot of meat off of em. They will slime up a cooler too. They have some nice white meat and fry up real good!!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

+1 on the good eatin' nuggets. My grandkids and great-grandkids say they are the best chicken nuggets they ever get to eat. 

And +1 the slime part to.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

They are good, I only keep the bigger ones, fried some up next to some channel cats slight difference in taste but not much do need to cut out as much of the red meat as I could.


----------

